# CPC EXAMS BASED ON ICD 9 or ICD 10? IN 2015



## narendranayak (Aug 16, 2014)

Some one please let me know, if I have to give CPC exams in January 2015. it will be based on ICD 9 or ICD 10.
Thank you.
Dr Narendra Nayak,
INDIA


----------

